# Home made toy ideas



## Emily_VO (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone have any ideas about making your own toys for the squishies? The best I have come up with so far are toilet rolls, a box full of shredded paper (in which i hide treats for him to dig for) and a rat hammock for winter time.

My local pet store is a bit of a downer toy wise, so any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

The Dapper Rat has a ton of great inexpensive toy and playtime ideas.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hammocks aren't just for winter time, don'tchaknow. :lol:

My boys would be saaad without theirs.


I like to use dryer hose as a big long tunnel. Then they cut their own escape routes in it and I haveta throw it out, but it's fun while it lasts!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls love their flower pot.
Doris is especially attached it :lol:


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Does the wire in the dryer hose ever hurt a rat?


----------



## animalover64037 (Apr 5, 2008)

Emster-What do you hang your flower pot with? I'd like to try this.


----------



## AppleCrumble (Apr 13, 2008)

My wee girl Crumble is completley atatched to a smaller indoor plastic watering can! She kept on escaping and I'd find her sleeping in it everytime  she now has it with her in her cage, its her little hidey hole, everytime I take her out, I also take her watering can as a "safe place" for her


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Our girls love to play inside boxes. Sometimes I tape the boxes shut and cut a hole just big enough for one to get in then zip tie them to the side of the cage. They cram themselves inside and sound like they are having a party. 

I also bought a couple 4" pvc connector pipes (one is a 'T' connector and another is an elbow connector) at the hardware store. I cut a hole in a box just big enough to shove one end of the pipe in and attach the box to the side of the cage with zip ties and hang the pipe from the top of the cage with a cord. The girls still love to go in and out of the box only now they have to get creative as to how to get to the pipe opening. They really enjoy that too.

The final 'toy' they love are their hammocks, flat, tunnel and pumpkin style. Ours prefer to hide in their hammocks so on the flat hammocks I always make sure to add an extra flap to hide under or cut a hole in the top for them to get inside. Most rats would chew their own holes, and our girls will chew their own holes from a hidey spot but if there isn't somewhere for them to hide to begin with they will only use the hammock to run across and not for sleeping. 

Rats in a hammock:









I should add our girls aren't always hiding, I also attach fabric scraps to the outside of their cage and they like to climb up the sides of the cage, pull the fabric inside and tear it to shreds. They also love to chew on sticks we bring in from outside (we wash them in the dishwasher first). But mostly they wrestle and chase our hands and run around like spazs!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Mine love hard boiled eggs. It takes them a while to get the shell off but they go mad for them.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

animalover64037 said:


> Emster-What do you hang your flower pot with? I'd like to try this.


When I used to buy hammocks from Pets At Home, I kept the S hooks that came with them. But cable or zip ties will probably be just as effective, if you make small holes under the rim of the plant pot, then you can just pop the ties through.


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

My rats love 
*feather dusters
*Empty drinks bottles, with one or both ends cut off, and filed smooth
*Cereal boxes, cut down


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Rat Pinata!

*Take a toilet paper tube, 
cover it in paper mache* leave one side open 
*let dry 
*fill with goodies (cereals or other dry yummmie snakes like yoggies)
*Paper mache other side shut,
*let dry
*tie a string around it
*Hang and add rats 

You can make the paper mache mix with water and flour , it should bne a little more runny then pancake batter. 
News paper works best!


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

paper mache



ahhhhhh yeeeaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## angel (Mar 23, 2008)

my friend and i had loads of fun covering a balloon with paper mache for my ratties. they love it. when i get them out, i put a couple of treats in it then loads of shredded paper, and they love rolling around looking for what ive hidden.


----------

